# RST SS-M7-T Geometrie



## clunden (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

bin gerade an einem Rahmendesign dran wo ein M7-T verwendet werden soll.

Die Einbauhöhe ist 475mm habe ich schon im Forum Herausgefunden, aber wie groß ist der Offset, und wie viel komprimiert sich die Gabel bei Belastung?
(Also welche "belastete" Einbauhöhe sollte ich vorsehen um meine Geometrie zu behalten)

Danke im voraus
Christian


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Christian,

sorry für die späte Antwort - wir sind gerade ein wenig unter Druck wegen verschiedener Reiseaktivitäten und somit war das Forum nicht die Nummer 1 auf der Prioritätsliste.
Dennoch hoffen wir dass die Antwort nicht zu spät kommt.
Wie dem Katalog zu entnehmen ist (kann über www.rst.com.tw heruntergeladen werden), so ist die Gabel in der Tat 475mm hoch (entspricht etwa einer 60mm Teleskopgabel) und besitzt ein Offset von 43mm.
Da die Gabel nur 30mm Federweg bietet würden wir in dem Fall kein SAG mit einrechnen - die Gabel ist KEIN Komfortspender! Sie nimmt Stoßspitzen weg und ist recht leicht mit etwa 1.3Kg.
Natürlich kommt es hier auf verschiedene Parameter an - welcher Druck ist auf dem Vorderrad (sprich wie ist die Sitzposition), wie ist der Lenkwinkel etc.
Somit können wir hier keine Aussagen über eine etwaige Geometrieveränderung treffen...

Grüße aus Brasilien vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clunden (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort, ist noch rechtzeitig angekommen 

Gruß Christian


----------



## John Oswald (4. November 2012)

hallihallo,
funktioniert die m7 auch mit 29"
sprich, 28" felge und schwalbe furious fred 2.0?
ist die gabel gegenüber der airwings revolution besser? die hab ich momentan und bin...nunja...nicht so zufrieden! siehe meine bilder...
gibts die gabel auch ohne cantisockel?
kann man die aufkleber entfernen oder sind die decals unter lack?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. November 2012)

Hallo John Oswald,

die RST Single Shock Gabel ist eine reine City-/Trekking Gabel, nicht für den "Offroadgebrauch" ausgelegt.
Dies einmal vorab.

Wie ein Vergleich mit einer Konkurrenzgabel aussieht können wir leider nicht sagen.
Im Endeffekt gibt es wenig funktienierende Monoshock Gabeln am Markt - dafür umso mehr Ärger und Rückrufe.
Die RST Gabel ist technisch erwachsen (Entwicklung seit 2008!!) und wird auch bei großen Herstellern ohne Probleme eingesetzt. Wir haben ein Produkt entwickelt, was keine klassische (Teleskop-)Federagbel ersetzt, dennoch eine "Nicht-Federungs-Optik" mit einem gewissen Minimalkomfort perfekt vereint (es bit eben nur 30mm Federweg).
Dennoch kompatibel mit den meisten Raghmen am Markt und der Trekking DIN-EN entsprechend...

Die Cantisockel sind bei der Magnesium Variante abschraubbar, dennoch hat man die Gewinde in der Gabel.
Die Dekore sind grundsätzlich unter Lack bei der Magnesium Variante.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## rosso80 (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo RST-Team,
möchte mir ein Cross-Rad aufbauen, ist die RST M7 28" dafür geeignet.
Als Reifen möchte ich die Race King 29 x 2.0 einbauen.
Passen die Reifen rein, ist die Gabel für Schotterwege (Waldautobahnen) geeignet ?
Vielen Dank im Voraus
MfG 
Tobias


----------



## Dr_Stone (27. Juli 2013)

Eine Federgabel mit 30mm Federweg macht meistens nur bei schmalen
Reifen Sinn - sprich: 47mm und weniger. Aber auch wenn man zu 
schmale Felgen hat - sprich: höherer Luftdruck und die daraus resultierende
Ballonform des Reifen und somit auch geringere Auflagefläche.

Wenn man jedoch breite Reifen mit breiten Felgen kombiniert plus
dem niedrigeren Luftdruck ist dies für Schotter und ähnlichem besser.
Denn breite Reifen reduzieren die Vibrationen bei Schotter enorm, da
die Auflagefläche höher ist.

Für Schotter, Kopfsteinpflaster, Wurzelpassagen und ähnlichem was
Vibrationen verursacht, nimmt man am besten breite Reifen und Felgen.
Bei Hindernissen, Bodenwellen, Schlaglöchern und ähnlichem wiederum
hilft die Federgabel besser.

Federgabeln sind jedenfalls nicht für Vibrationen ausgelegt. Bei
Kopfsteinpflaster fangen Federgabel erst gar nicht mal an.


----------



## rosso80 (27. Juli 2013)

@Dr_Stone: Das ist mir schon klar, aber die Kombination aus 35mm und 29 Raceking (2 - 2.5 Bar Luftdruck) müsste doch gut passen oder würdest eher eine schwerere Gabel nehmen mit 80 oder 100mm ?


----------



## pille4 (28. Juli 2013)

RST Team:
"die RST Single Shock Gabel ist eine reine City-/Trekking Gabel, nicht für den "Offroadgebrauch" ausgelegt.
Dies einmal vorab."

Also damit sollte sich die Frage geklärt haben oder ?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ganz übersehen dass hier noch etwas mehr zu dem Thema genannt wirde.
Grundsätzlich sinde ALLE RST single Shock Gabeln reine Trekking Gabeln, ausschliesslich für den Trekking-Gebrauch und auch nur so über das Testlabor EFBe so getestet. Wer die Gabel etwa in einen Frostwegrenner einbauen will wird das Material sicher nicht an die Grenze bringen 
Selber haben wir durch eine Magnesium Single Shock einen 54mm breiten 622mm (also 28" nach ETRTO.) durch bekommen.
Solange man kein Schutzblech braucht wollkommen in Ordnung.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Orchideebar (28. April 2017)

Hallo, kennt Jemand den Unterschied von der RST M7 zur A7? Ich finde da gerade nichts im Netz...danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (29. April 2017)

Hallo Orchideebar,

Single Shock = SS
M = Magensium (-150g)
A = Aluminium
T = Turn Preload (Vorspannungsoption)
7 = 700c / 28"
6 = 26"
4 = 24"
2 = 20" (es gibt Faltrad = für 75mm Naben und 100mm Naben, das wäre die regulare SS A2.

Cheers.

Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Orchideebar (29. April 2017)

Vielen Dank an RST. 
Naja vielleicht war es auch Anderen Lesern dienlich ;-)
Prost


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo Orchideebar,

aber immer gerne doch.
Liebe Grüße von der Südhalbkugel.

Cheers vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## pitgenial (6. Juni 2017)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo Orchideebar,
> 
> Single Shock = SS
> M = Magensium (-150g)
> ...



Hallo Stephan,

vielleicht kannst du mir helfen.....

die obigen angaben haben mir schonmal etwas mehr klarheit verschafft..........
bei diesem Angebot bin ich etwas verwirrt....


http://www.ebay.de/itm/RST-Single-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

40mm Federweg?? sind es nicht 30mm ??

und ich habe zurzeit eine 26 federgabel verbaut mit 475mm Einbauhöhe.(orginal)

ich möchte gerne auf eine single shock wechseln........muss ich bzw. sollte ich dann nicht besser eine 28er   M7-  M7-T nehmen.
die M7 T hat ja 475mm einbauhöhe. kann dann halt nur mit Bremsscheibe betrieben werden.....richtig???
und benötigt man unbedingt -mit- Federvorspannung??? (5mm weniger Federweg) --schlechter......??
habe ein pedelec heckmotor sattelrohrakku 22kg

vielen dank !!!
mfg
pit


----------



## pitgenial (6. Juni 2017)

......hier stimmen die angaben doch auch nicht oder??

https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/4548072_-single-shock-m7-t-schwarz-rst.html
-Produktangaben-
und:
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rs...=psm&utm_term=&utm_source=idealo&utm_content=
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
T und 40mm Federweg.....???
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
auf diese informationen kann ich mich doch "verlassen"....
http://rstsuspension.com/en/forks/city-trekking-single-shock/ss-a7-ss-a6
http://rstsuspension.com/en/forks/city-trekking-single-shock/ss-m7-ss-m6

oder???

Lgruss
pit


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

die Single Shock hat immer (wenn 1-1/8" Schaft) 30mm mit Vorspannungsverstellung ("T") und 35mm ohne Vorspannungsverstellung.
Die Magnesium Gabel darf nur mit maximal 160mm Bremsscheiben gefahren werden und ist ehrlich gesprochen im E-Bike nicht toll aufgehoben (brechen wird si nicht so einfach!).
Die im Aftrmarkt schwer erhältliche Aluminium Variante SS-A7 ist da schon einiges robuster...

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitgenial (20. August 2017)

Hallo

.....habe sie verbaut....sie könnte ein wenig härter sein....habe die einstellung schon auf maximal. -gibt es da eine möglichkeit??
ich weiss das es keine versch. Federn gibt ......

das mit der  ss a7 -disc bis 180mm ok sind und bei der neuen M7 "nur" bis 160mm steht auch nur auf der RST Seite unter Katalog....
http://rstsuspension.com/images/Catalogues/RST-MY18-Catalogue.pdf

bei unseren Internethändlern oder auch bei idealo 
Produktdatenblat
steht überall dann eine falsche information......180mm.

beim durschauen des Kataloges bin ich auf die Pilot Gabel aufmerksam geworden......nur in 1,5 Tapered.....
ist die Federung mit der M7 vergleichbar???

Lgruss
pit


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. August 2017)

Hallo pit,

danke für den Tipp - IDEALO hat irgend eine Datenquelle angezapft welche falsche Informationen benutzt. 

Die härtere Feder in eine Single Shock einzubauen ist eine Mammut-Aufgabe, erfodert eine Mischung aus handwerklichem Geschick und Improvisationstalent... ich kann davon reinen Gewissens nur abraten! Ab Werke verbaut ist dies natürlich eine andere Sache, dennoch die Nadellagerung wieder korrekt zu justieren & sicher zu gehen dass einem die Gabel nicht auseinanderfällt ist heikel.

Auch die PILOT ist eine Single Shock Gabel mit Nadellagerung, aber diese hat einen Taper auf 1-1/4" Schaft! Steuerlager und Vorbau zu finden ist gar nicht so einfach. Ausserdem braucht man für die PILOT einen Speziellen Rahmen da die Gabel viel viel höher baut as eine gewöhnliche Trekking Federgabel.

Liebe Grüße vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## pitgenial (22. August 2017)

.......danke für die Info!!

ich habe zum Spass mal Idealo......und mehre Internethändler.
darauf hingewiesen das die Angaben Federweg und Bremsscheibengrösse falsch sind......

bin mal gespannt ob alle diese richtigstellen......

bin jetzt auch länger die Gabel "gefahren" und muss sagen ich bin doch sehr zufrieden!!
wie oben schon geschrieben......

_"""Wir haben ein Produkt entwickelt, was keine klassische (Teleskop-)Federagbel ersetzt, dennoch eine "Nicht-Federungs-Optik" mit einem gewissen Minimalkomfort perfekt vereint (es bit eben nur 30mm Federweg)."""_

Lgruss
pit_
_


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (23. August 2017)

Hallo pit,

danke für das Feedback & die Mithilfe! Super.

Und auch danke für die kurze Einschätzung bezüglich der Single Shock Gabel - es ist in der Tat verblüffend wie unauffällig die Gabel arbeitet und effektiv & sauber Stöße gefiltert werden aufgrund des hochwertigen Aufbaus mit Nadellagerung. Ich hatte die Gabel auch enmal über den Winter in einem 28" Rad über Singletrails sowie Treppauf- Treppab gefahren um diese auf Herz und Nieren zu testen 

Bei Fragen und Anregungen steht jedoch das gesamte RST Team zur Verfügung.

Grüße vom Sephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Calatravus (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo Stephan, ich habe in meinem Rad nach 3 Jahren jetzt die 3.  RST SS Gabel. Die erste war nach einem Jahr defekt und federte nur noch rumpelig. Die zweite und die dritte klapperten bzw. klappern wie ein lockeres Schutzblech. Der Händler hat das Ding jeweils eingeschickt, es kam von RST zurück mit dem Vermerk alles sei in Ordnung. Das ist weder für mich, noch den Händler nachvollziehbar. Er hat deshalb zweimal eine neue Gabel auf seine Kosten eingebaut, noch eine ist jetzt nicht mehr drin.
Was kann die Ursache für dieses Geräusch sein? Es nervt ganz erheblich! Was kann der Händler dagegen machen? Zur Nutzung: Stadt und Sandwege am Stadtrand, keine MTB-Strecken! und übergewichtig bin ich auch nicht.
Ich kann deine Begeisterung für dieses Produkt also leider gar nicht nachvollziehen.
LG Thomas


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo Thomas,

sorry für die späte Antwort, es ist ein wenig "busy" und somit bleibt beizeiten wenig bis keine Zeit sich jedem Thema zuzuwenden.

Wegen der Single Shock, es tut uns leid zu hören dass es mit der Single Shock von dir nicht recht hinhauen will, vor allem da die Bearbeitung weit weg von mir über den Tisch geht und ich somit nur über deinen Wortlaut Prognosen stellen kann... 

Noch dazu musst du auch einsehen dass sich die Gabel (im Rad eingebaut und im Einsatz) komplett anders verält als ausgebaut und in der Werkstatt - z.B.: eine Masse wie ein Vorderrad eingebaut und schon ändern sich Schwingverhalten, die Resonanz etc.
Eine Bearbeitung ohne das komplette Fahrrad herum (wie beim Kunden im Einsatz) ist beizeiten schwer, deswegen sind wir (ich schließe RST Europa und den Vertrieb in Deutschland, Paul Lange) oftmals limitiert auf das uns vorliegende Produkt. 
Detaillierte Fehlerbeschreibungen und Einschätzungen vom Fachhandel sind über alle Maße Mangelware, beizeiten kommt es vor dass man Produkte ohne jegliche Dokumentation auf dem Tisch vor sich liegen hat, bei der Akkordarbeit Reklamationsbearbeitung wenig hilfreich!

Ich werde dir mal eine PN zukommen lassen, damit du die Gabel direkt einmal zu unseren Händen eischicken kannst zur erneuten Überprüfung, wir verkaufen etwa 10.000 Stück der Gabel pro Monat an eine Firma wie GIANT. Somit schließe ich einmal aus dass die Gabel eine generellen Fehler hat und tausende von Kunden diesen Fehler nicht erkennen 

Wir bekommen die Kuh vom Eis, Hilfe ist unterwegs!

LG aus Stuttgart vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Calatravus (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo Stephan, vielen Dank für die Antwort. In diesem Fall war es die Fa. Böttcher, die die Gabel verbaut hat und leider auch nicht gerade hilfreich war. ich warte also ab.
LG Thomas


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo Thomas,

wenn wir irgendwie helfen können, stehen wir die selbstredend gerne zur Seite.
wie sagt man denn so schön, alles wird gut.

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## pitgenial (16. September 2019)

.........update nach 2 Jahren RST Single Shock.....km ca.14.000 km.....ohne Service/Wartung.
TOP!
mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht sagen! 
verrichtet seine Arbeit wie am ersten Tag.......federt unauffällig.....man hört leise das pfeifen aus dem Gummischutz 
....(hat ein kleines loch,das die Luft beim Federn entweichen kann...) fast "nur" daran 
kann man nur erahnen was die Feder für eine Arbeit verrichtet.
und so soll eine Federgabel auch sein.......eine gute Federgabel ist die die man nicht merkt das sie Federt.
klasse! .....bin immer wieder begeistert!
viele grüsse
pit


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (20. September 2019)

Hallo & guten Abend Pit,

ja, die Gabel sollte sich ja auch äußerst unauffallig ins Fahrrad integrieren.
Durch den begrenzten Federweg hat man wenig "geschaukel" - die Federfunktion soll eher subtil und unauffällig erfolgen (effektiv eine Ermüdung durch Vibrationen wegfiltern); wie wir meinen, so gelingt dies hervorragend.

In diesem Sinne danke & ein schönes Wochenende.

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulie (29. März 2020)

Hallo ich habe vor eine M6 in das Rad meiner Frau einzubauen. Sie wiegt komplett mit Sachen 60 kg. Wäre die Gabel zu au straff? Bewegt wird das Rad zu 50% auf der Straße und 50 auf Waldwegen. Derzeit sind Schwalbe Hurricane in 2,75 er Breite montiert. Ziel soll es sein Stöße zu dämpfen und Vibrationen zu mildern. 
Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich selber eine m7T 2012 hatte und sie wider ausgebaut hatte. Grund war ein erhöhtes Spiel am Lenker wenn man das Vorderrad festhielt. Laut örtlichen Fahrrad Laden sei dies OK. Da es mir jedoch kein Gefühl von Sicherheit hab flog sie wieder raus. Ist das heute immer noch so?
Lg


----------



## Mulie (30. März 2020)

.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (31. März 2020)

Hallo Mulie,

die RST Single Shock Gabel ist seit 2009 auf dem Markt, anfänglich per Vierkantachse mit Kunststoffgleitbuchse.
Also musste man immer einen Kompromiss finden: es muss in gewisser Weise eine Passung sein, damit kein Seitenspiel statt findet - aber genug Spiel in dieser Lagerung vorhanden sein, damit sich die Gabel überhaupt noch bewegt.
Das ist eine diffizile Gratwanderung.

Seit Ende 2012 haben wir alle Single Shock Gabeln auf eine Nadellagerung umgestellt; es werden immer noch 100% der Gabeln ab der Produktion getestet, das Seitenspiel konnten wir auf 0.13mm maximal reduzieren. Dies verhält sich natürlich anders am Lenkerende, Toleranzen werden mit ensprechendem Hebel wirken "anders".
Durch die Nadellagerung ist die Gabel wesentlich sensibler, auch & speziell bei Kält ist der Unterschied sehr deutlich zu spüren.

Ob einem die Single Shock Gabel "taugt" können wir schlecht bewerten; persönlich fahren wir auf einem betagten Gravel Rad die Gabel im Alltagsbetrieb bis hin zu XC Trails, selbst kleinere Hüpfer müssen verdaut werden. 800-1.000km im Monat sind im Winter schon mal zusammen gekommen (siehe Winterpokal).
Die Gabel reagiert auf Schläge die schräg von vorne kommen (wegen des Lenkwinkels) sehr sensibel, wird aber durch ihre 30-35mm Federweg nicht die Reserven einer 60-70mm Teleskopgabel haben können. Straff, mit guter Schlag-Absorption macht die Single Shock A7 eine exzellente Arbeit in unseren Augen, sie geht auch mal im Wiegetritt nicht in die Knie. Man muss aber die tendetiell straffe Abstimmung halt mögen.

In der Hoffnung wieter geholfen haben zu können 

LG und play safe!
Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Mulie (2. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Wie groß war das Spiel bei der ersten Variante mit Kunststoff Lager? Ist das Spiel auf Verdrehung des Schaftes oder als Passmaß am Lager zu verstehen?
Lg


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (2. April 2020)

Hallo Mulie,

das Spiel war 1/10mm größer.
Auch ein recht gloßes Problem bei der Single Shock Magnesium also "M6, M7" Varianten sind die doch recht weichen Gabelscheiden; auch diese lassen einiges an Flex im System Gabel zu - die Kunststoff Buchse ist nur so weit größer gewählt worden, wie man einen brauchbaren Kompromiss zischen Schaft und Innereien / also auch Gabelscheiden zulassen konnte.

Es mag einfach erscheinen eine solche Gabel "auf die Beine zu stellen", aber die technische AUsführung ist beizeiten knifflig!
Wir haben vor gut zewi Wochen in Taiwan über eine Single Shock 2.0 gesprochen, viele schöne Detaillösungen muss man jedoch aufgrund von wenig Praktikabilität wieder über den Haufen werfen.

Dennoch sind stetige Verbesserungen durchgeführt worden, es geht immer weiter mit dieser Technologie.
LG aus dem neuen Lifestyle  , dem Home Office.

Stehan vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Mulie (2. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Informationen. Jetzt bewegt mich natürlich nur noch eine Frage. Ob ein Fahrer von 60kg im normalen alltäglichen Betrieb etwas von der Federwirkung verspürt oder ist diese eher bei straffer Gangart wahrnehmbar?  lg


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (2. April 2020)

Hallo Mulie,

das ist eine schwierige Frage, tendentiell wird man am unteren Ende der Gewichtsskala mit einer Luftgabel a la RST VOGUE (aktiv radfahren Tip) besser aufgehoben sein.
Deren Einstellbarkeit vor allem für Leichtgewichte wird mit einer Gabel wie der Single Shock nicht abbildbar sein.

Ich hoffe ich konnte somit ein wenig Klarheit schaffen.
Gute Nacht.

Stephan vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Mulie (3. April 2020)

Das wird wohl nix. 26 Zoll, Cantisockel 1,5kg sind so meine Vorstellung. Die Vogue gibt es doch nur in 28 Zoll. Lg


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. April 2020)

Eventuel die F1RST Platinum, allerdings wird es schwer noch eine mir Cantisockeln zu bekommen. Eventuell in gutem Zustand gebraucht?
Die würde aber in 26" da stehen und 1.500g wiegen.

LG Stephan, RST_Eurpe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killamilla0815 (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Stephan

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine überaus spannenden Einblicke rund um den Lebenszyklus einer Singleshock Gabel, so detailliert liest man das selten von einem Hersteller, sehr lobenswert !
Da du der ausgewiesene Spezialist für dieses Thema bist, möchte ich gern deinen Rat für ein ganz besonderes Projekt einholen und zwar bezüglich Machbarkeit:

Es geht um die M2-100, d.h. 20", aktuell übrigens kaum zu bekommen, nur paar vereinzelte Angebote in weiss, in schwarz als "T" Version konnte ich sie weltweit nirgends finden. Wurde die Produktion dafür etwa eingestellt ?!

Gehn wir mal davon aus, ich könnte doch noch ein Exemplar auftreiben, dann wäre mein Wunsch diese in ein 20" E-Klapprad verbaut zu bekommen, konkret ins das "Fiido D4S".

Die Schwierigkeiten, die sich da stellen sind enorm: die originale Starrgabel kommt mit 1 1/8" Gewindeschaft aus Stahl. Der ist nötig, um den Steuersatz verschrauben zu können. Das Innenrohr des Schafts muss nämlich frei bleiben (d.h. steht nicht für eine Klemmung eines Ahead Steuersatzes zur Verfügung, den man sonst nachrüsten könnte), weil obendrauf eine Klapplenkstange sitzt, die ihrerseits im Innenrohr des Schafts geklemmt werden muss. 
Mir ist bewusst, dass die M2 mit Aluschaft kommt, Gewinde schneiden erledigt sich damit. Schaft ersetzen entfällt wohl ebenso bei einer Singleshock Gabel.

Siehst du unter Erhaltung der Klapplenkstange irgendeine Möglichkeit die M2 daran montiert zu bekommen ?
Steuersatz würde ich0 tauschen, wenn nötig. Bei Bedarf kann ich gern ein paar Bilder hochladen, um die Problematik zu verdeutlichen.

Sage schon mal Vielen Dank fürs Lesen und kommentieren !


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Killamilla0815,

die 20" Gabeln leiden in der Tat etwas an der geringen Nachfrage - und ich bin mir sicher dass es die SS A2-75mm (75mm Nabenbreite) Version für Faltrad nur noch als Asulaufmodell bei irgend einem Händler gibt.

Bezüglich eine Adaptierens auf den Klapprad Vorbau, das ist eine spannende Frage; das Klapprad hier ist soweit ich weiss auch mit Schraub-Steuersatz und einer Art Innenklemmung.
und da wird es eben schwierig, die Gabel hat das Endanschlags-Führunges-Leben im Schaft... somit kann man den nicht unter 175mm absägen.

Ganz ehrlich gesprochen, so glaube ich nicht recht an eine Adaptionsmöglichkeit einer SS in ein bestehendes Faltrad (ich kann daneben liegen).

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## killamilla0815 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hi Thomas

Danke erstmal für deine schnelle AW. Es handelt sich um ein 20" Faltrad mit einer 100er Nabe, somit bräuchte ich die Zeichnung der M2-100, hast du die auch ?
Die ist übrigens nicht minder schwer zu bekommen, zumindest in schwarz und als "T" Version. Wird die nicht mehr hergestellt oder warum ?  
Davon ungeachtet, bleibt weiterhin das Problem mit dem Aluschaft. Mit Stahlschaft wäre es kein Problem ein Gewinde darauf schneiden zu lassen und es passend abzulängen (oder gibts ne Mindesteinspannhöhe des Schaftes ? Der Verbaute hat etwa 170mm). 
Ohne Gewinde sehe ich praktisch keine Chance das montiert zu bekommen, wenn man die Klapplenkstange nicht verlieren möchte. Aber selbst ohne Klapplenkstange weiss ich nicht ob man einen Ahead Setuersatz über eine Lenkstangenhöhe von bestimmt 30-40cm mit ner Gewindestange spannen dürfte ? Eher nicht, für sowas ist die Ahead Bauweise nicht gemacht, mit der innenliegenden Spannkralle. 
Hab mal ein paar Bilder angehängt, um die Bauweise und das Problem vor dem ich stehe, zu verdeutlichen. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre, wenn man einen Stahlschaft nutzen könnte...;-/

Danke für deine Unterstützung.


----------



## killamilla0815 (15. Oktober 2020)

Eben kommt mir noch ne Idee: wenn man auf einen Ahead Steuersatz umrüstet und dann die M2-100 nimmt, könnte man dann nicht die Klemmkralle der Lenkstange für beides verwenden, zum Spannen des Steuersatzes PLUS Festziehen der Lenkstange ? Was meins du ?!

Klemmung ist ja nicht gleich Klemmung, die Lenkstange wird ja aktuell im Innenrohr festgespreizt, während eine Ahead Kralle den Zug von oben auf den Steuersatz erst ermöglicht, damit er fest sitzt, also quasi das, was im Moment das Gewinde auf dem Schaft tut samt Lagerschale mit Gewinde.

Hoffe ich konnte das verständlich ausdrücken und du verstehst was ich meine ?

Dann wäre die Sache einfach dadurch zu lösen, dass man den Steuersatz umbaut, der Originale hat auf der unteren Lagerschale zwar zwei Anschläge für rechten und linken Lenkeinschlag (wegen der vielen Züge und Kabelage am Lenker), aber denke man kann auch ohne die auskommen, man muss nur aufpassen, die Lenkung nicht zu sehr zu verdrehen, sonst leiden die Kabel.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo killamilla0815,

das klingt für mich nach einem Projekt welches mit unserer Gabel leider nicht möglich sein wird; da wären so viele Änderungen nötig dass ganz abgesehen von der Garantie auf die Gabel, von der Gabel selber kaum was übrig bleiben wird.

Die Innereinen der Gabel bauen zu hoch las dass man nur Ansatzweise mit der Aufbauhöhe / Anschluß Falt.Vorbau hinkommen würde. Das sehe ich schon recht deutlich wenn ich die Bilder sehe (danke für eben diese). Wie in der Zeichnung zusehen, die Gabel kann nicht unter 200mm Schaftlänge gekürzt werden ohne dass diese sprichwörtlich auseinander fällt.

Ich hoffe die Erklärung enttäuscht nicht, aber ich denke in die Starrgabel bei dir kommt ein Ballonreifen und somit sind vor allem die müde machenden Vibrationen schon einmal gut gefiltert.

LG von Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## killamilla0815 (20. Oktober 2020)

Hi Stefan

Was die Montagemöglichkeiten angeht, bin ich nun einen Schritt weiter: es gibt faltbare Lenkstangen für Klappräder, die kommen mit Klemmschrauben wie man sie von einem normalen Vorbau her kennt, z.B. sowas hier:  https://www.ebay.de/itm/313203713576
Dazu braucht es dann noch einen passenden Semi-Steuersatz in 44mm (oben/unten) Ausführung mit möglichst planem oberen Ring, damit die Lenkststange auf der ganzen Auflagefläche des Rings den Steuersatz über die eingepresste Kralle im Gabelrohr spannen kann. Danach wird sie dann über zwei Schrauben an den Gabelschaft geklemmt, wie bei jedem anderen Rad auch, bloss dass der Vorbau hier in Form einer Lenkstange daherkommt, der nur in die Höhe aber nicht in die Tiefe geht.
Als Steuersatz kommt sowas hier in Frage, die werden wohl für diesen Zweck auch vermarktet: https://www.ebay.de/itm/174370826192

Die Höhe der Gabelaufnahme des Rahmens liegt zusammen mit eingepresstem Steuersatz bei etwa 15cm, die spezielle Lenkstange hat ne Klemmhöhe von etwa 2,5cm, so dass man die verbleibenden 2,5cm dann mit Spacern zwischen Steuersatz und Stange überbrücken müsste, wenn man das Gabelrohr nicht unter 20cm kürzen darf.

Wäre also alles im Bereich das Machbaren, WENN.....ja, wenn man die M2-100 denn irgendwo in schwarz noch beschaffen könnte ?!?  So und jetzt bist du wieder am Zug, warum ist sie denn aktuell kaum - bzw. in schwarz gar nicht - zu beschaffen, stellt ihr die nicht mehr her ?!

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. Oktober 2020)

Hallo killalilla0815,

die Gabel wird schon noch gerfertigt, aber das sehr spärlich; es gitb da keine große Nachfrage in dem Bereich.
Einzelbestellungen gehen leider nicht. Obendrein, auch bei uns schlägt das Chaos der reißenden Nachfrage im Fahrrad Bereich gnadenlos zu... unsere Fertigung in Taiwan ist bis Ende Mai 2021 vollständig ausgebucht.

Sorry, ich wünschte ich könnte helfen.

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## cyklisten (5. November 2020)

Hallo Stephan,

Ich überlege grade die RST Single Shock M6 35 mm in mein sehr altes Mountainbike einzubauen.
Ich benutze das Fahrrad eigentlich nur um zur Arbeit oder in die Stadt zu fahren. Also nicht im Gelände, da benutze ich mein neueres MTB.

Funktioniert die Gabel mit einer IS2000 Bremse mit 160er Scheibe?
Sie ist 1 1/8" straight ahead, dann sollte sie passen.
Die Gabel kommt dann fertig eingestellt? Ich wiege 60 kg, das ist dann bestimmt untere Grenze.
Wie haltbar ist sie im Winter?

Danke

cyklisten


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. November 2020)

Hallo cyklisten,

die SS M6 patt in eine ATB Projekt wenn man nicht allzu breite Reifen braucht, oder auch auf Schutzbleche verzichten kann. Denn mit maximal 50mm breiten Reifen muss man sich begnügen.
Ich meine einem ein Rad aufgebaut zu haben mit Conti X-King 2.2" auf Mavic 317 Felgen... die haben spärliche 17mm innen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Die Gabeln seit 2013 sind mit Nadellager versehen, diese funktionieren sehr smooth speziell im Winter. Selber fahre ich die Single Shock mit Nadellagern in einem Gravel Verschnitt mit gut 1.000km / Monat und bin sehr zufrieden was die Schluckfreudigkeit auf kleine und mittlere Vibrationen bezogen.

Das Gewicht ist si eine Sache - je nach Postition "über dem Vorderrad", sprich wenn man gestreckt / lang auf dem Bike sitzt, kann man viel Gewicht auf die Federung einbringen, extrem aufrecht positioniert wird dan allerding dar gesamte Druck eher auf den Sattel / und oder Pedale verlagert.
Ich würde ja gerne sagen "ausprobieren" obwohl dies immer ein wenig ein Wagnis ist.

LG aus Stuttgart vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## killamilla0815 (5. November 2020)

Hi Stephan  

Habe wohl die letzte M2 (nicht einstellbar) in schwarz auf diesem Planeten ergattern können. Sie ist OVP allerdings mit einem Sticker von 2009 auf dem Karton, das ist ne Weile her. Heisst dass, dass dieses Modell ohne Nadellager ausgestattet ist ?  
Warte nun noch auf Teile vom Ali-Pappa aus China und dann werd ich mich dran machen sie an mein E-Faltrad zu verbauen, bin schon sehr gespannt.

Hier mal ein Bild davon:


Schöne Grüsse nach Stuttgart.


----------



## cyklisten (6. November 2020)

Hallo Stephan,

Danke, an die Höhe habe ich nicht gedacht. Sollte passen, es hat 559-17 Mavic Felgen und im Moment einen 559-50 Reifen. 
Das ist ein Stevens Race Rahmen, die Sitzposition ist also mehr nach vorne.

Das mit dem Nadellager klingt gut und beim Händler steht das Modelljahr 2020.

Ich denke mal ich werde es Probieren. Es gibt nicht mehr viele Gabeln mit IS2000 Bremshalterung. 
Sind die für eine 160er Scheibe ausgelegt? Beim Händler steht nur Max 180. 

Viele Grüsse aus Schweden

cyklisten


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (9. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

auf dem Schaft ist der Produktionscode der Gabel eingraviert, bei den neueren Gabeln gelasert.
Die Nummer fängt in der Regel mit D219..., E216 etc. an. Dies ist einmal die Prodktionsstätte in Taiwan (D & E = einmal in Taipei, einmal in Taichung) und dann folgt das genaue Baujahr der Forken, also in den o.g. Beispielen 2019 bzw. 2016.

De Gabeln können (wenn die aus Aluminium bestehen), also die SS-A Serie mit 180mm Bremsscheiben gefahren werden, die Magnesium Varianten (SS-M Serie) sind nur mit Bremsscheiben von 160mm getestet und freigegeben. An meinem Projekt von damals hatte ich kurzerhand eine 4-Kolben Bremszange montiert um die bessere Standfestigkeit (ist nicht anderes als die Hitze-Ableit-Fähigkeit) zu garantieren.

So hoffe ich die meisten Fragen erst einmal abgedeckt zu haben und wünsche einen guten Abend.

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## cyklisten (9. November 2020)

Hallo Stephan,

Danke, ich habe sie inzwischen bestellt. Ich bin mal gespann.

cyklisten


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (11. November 2020)

Viel Spaß mit den Projekten!


----------



## cyklisten (14. November 2020)

Hallo,

so, ich habe sie heute eingebaut. Die Verarbeitung sieht gut aus. Es ging ziemlich einfach. 
Bei der Bremse gab es ein Problem, dass der Schlauch zunächst zu kurz aussah. Ich dachte dass es egal ist wo die Feder ist. Die alte Gabel hatte 100 mm Federweg. Nun habe ich einen Spacer über den Vorbau verlegt und alles hat genügend spiel. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das beim Klapprad auch eng wird.

Am Schutzblech musste ich ein bisschen rumschnitzen, weil die Gabel eben schmaler ist. Es hat, wie Stephan schon schrieb nicht viel Platz nach oben. Mal sehn, vielleicht tausche ich noch den Reifen.

Viel gefahren bin ich noch nicht. Die Federung scheint mit meinen 60 kg gut zu funktionieren.
Mal sehen, wie sie sich macht. Zur Arbeit werde ich dieses Jahr wohl wegen Corona nicht so oft fahren :-(.

In der Anleitung steht übrigens, dass ich es mit 180er Scheiben fahren darf. Und die eingezeichnete Minimallänge waren 210 laut meinem Massband.

Viele Grüße 

cyklisten


----------



## MBOX (21. April 2021)

Moin und Hallo,

Frage an das RST_Europa_team

mich interessiert warum der Bremsscheibendurchmesser limitiert ist.
Kannst du da etwas genauer drauf eingehen.
Warum kann die M Variante nur bis 160 mm Bremsscheibe die A Variante bis 180 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MBOX (21. April 2021)

Moin und Hallo,

Frage an das RST_Europa_team

mich interessiert warum der Bremsscheibendurchmesser limitiert ist.
Kannst du da etwas genauer drauf eingehen.
Warum kann die M Variante nur bis 160 mm Bremsscheibe die A Variante bis 180 mm


----------



## cyklisten (21. April 2021)

Hallo,
Hat er das nicht beantwortet? Wegen des Materials. Bei 180 mm treten etwas höhere Kräfte auf, die Aluminium besser stand hält.

ich frage mich eher wo man die A = Aluminium Variante kaufen kann. 

cyklisten


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (23. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schon korrekt festgestellt, so ist die Magnesium Variante der Single Shock Federgabel vom Konzept her etwas weniger wiederstandsfähig.

Magnesium hat eine geringere Dichte, die Gabel wird damit (trotz Guss-Gabelscheiden) wesentlich leichter; jedoch ist Magnesium auch nicht so pflegeleicht - es ist ein eher spröder Werkstoff welcher auch korrosionsanfällig ist. 

Beim Aufsitzen auf ein Rad mit Magnesium Gabel wird ein schwererer Fahrer unmittelbar bemerken, wie weich die Gabel im Vergleich zur SS A6/7 Serie ist. Und so ist auch die Bremsscheibengröße konservatver gewählt, maximal 160mm sind zulässig.

Zur Verfügbarkeit der Gabeln, en gutes Thema, leider ist RST wie so viele Hersteller auf Stückzahlen im OEM Markt eingestellt; den Aftermarkt in Deutschland wickelt die Firma Paul Lange & Co. OHG ab (und vielen Ländern Zentranleuropas durch die Paul Lange Grppe); im Endeffekt wird hier ein wenig Cherrypicking betrieben, die Modelle ausgemacht die sich wohl am besten verkaufen könnten im Deutschen (und EU) Markt; so manche Modelle kommen so nicht über den OEM Katalog hinaus. Dies bitten wir zu entschuldigen. Wir versuchen natürlich auch immer die spannendsten Produkte bewerben zu können, damit diese dann auch wirklich verfügbar sind für die Radfahrer Gemeinde vor Ort 

Nichts desto trotz ein angenehmen Wochenende!

LG vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## likekiel (10. August 2021)

Moin,
du erwähntest bereits die Entwicklung an einer Single Shock 2.0. 
Wie weit ist hier der Stand und kannst du eine grobe Prognose abgeben, wann diese auf den Markt kommt? 
Wird es auch endlich eine Version ohne Cantisockel geben?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. August 2021)

Servus Likekiel,

also, die Single Shock 2.0 ist gar nicht weit vom Original weg; im Endeffekt wird jedes mal noch einmal Hand angelegt und Details weiter verbessert um Kleinigkeiten voranzubringen damit die Gabel runder denn je wird.
Die Magnesium Serie hat allerdings keine Weiterentwicklung gesehen seit ihrer Entstehung (mit Aunahme der Innereien - größter Schrit war sicherlich das Aufrüsten mit Nadellager System). Somit hat auch die aktuellste Mag Variante noch die Canti Aufnahmen.

Was kommen wird ist eine Gabelserie mit Alu Gabelscheiden, diese wird Single Shock A8 heißen; Alu weil diese wesentlich steifer ist, auch in Bezug auf die recht schweren Ebikes (Pedelecs) am Markt die bessere Wahl. Was nun frei zugänglich sein wird ist das Federpaket dass man nun recht einfach anpassen kann.
Dämpfung, Lockout oder ähnliches werden auch weiterhin nicht Einzug halten, auch weil dies Technisch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit wäre. Der Schaft ist halt 1-1/8" durchgehend :/

Die Verfügbarkeit im Nachrüstmarkt, das ist immer recht heikel. Denn wir haben zwar eine Reihe von Produkten, doch wählen die Distributeure immer die Gabeln aus welche sie verkaufen können und wollen; so kann es sein dass so manch interessantes Produkt leider nur schwer zu bekommen ist.

P.S.: Auf der Eurobike sind wir in Hall B3-500.

Gruß Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## likekiel (16. August 2021)

Danke für deine Ausführung. Zum Thema Canti Sockel kannst du aber noch nichts verraten?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. August 2021)

Es gibt von Seiten RST immer die Varianten mit und ohne Cantisockel. 
Außer bei der Single Shock M Serie.


----------



## likekiel (16. August 2021)

Top danke. Aber da ich nichtmal an eine A7 ohne Cantis gekommen bin rechne ich mir bei der A8 leider auch wenig Chancen aus. Vielleicht habe ich aus zweiter Hand Glück.


----------



## likekiel (8. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
mitlerweile bin ich an eine A7 gekommen. Ich fürchte, dass diese nicht korrekt arbeitet. Im Vergleich zu meiner alten M6 Dämpft sie beim Fahren nahezu garnicht. Im Stand kann ich sie relativ leicht 1cm eindrücken. Der Preloadring scheint ebenfalls keine Wirkung zu haben. Ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen gespannt und entspannt.

Normal ist das hoffentlich nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (14. Oktober 2021)

Moin likekiel,

leider ist mit der Beschreibung der Funktion der Gabel nicht auszumachen ob das normal und oder unnormal ist wie sich die Gabel verhält.
Grundsätzlich: eine RST Single Shock ist keine Komfortgabel, mit ihren 30-35mm Federweg (je nachdem ob einstellbar oder nicht) spricht sie fein an, kann aber natürlich grobe Stoße aufgrund fehlender Federwegsreserven nicht verdauen.

Gutes Beispiel: an meinem Dayly driver ist die Single Shock A7 / A8 verbaut, sie federt exzellent Gullideckel und unebene, wurzelzerstörte Radwege weg.
ABER, wenn man eine kleine Treppe mit drei Stufen springt, dann sind die 35mm Federweg schlcihtweg nicht genug.
Dass kommt allerdings auch dem sportiven Feeling der Gabel entgegen - das viel gerügte "Pumpen im Wiegetritt" kommt somit nur in sehr begrenztem Maße vor; auch bei kurzen, harten Antreten wippt da nicht viel. Feine Vibrationen welche müde machen, sind aber schnell und effektiv verdaut.

Ich hoffe das kann für das Grundverständis der Gabel beitragen 

Grüße aus Italien, Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## likekiel (15. Oktober 2021)

Moin Stephan,

ich bin knapp 5 Jahre die M6 in 26" gefahren und kenne dessen Federverhalten sehr gut und konnte mich stets drauf verlassen, dass abgesenkte Bordsteine und Schlaglöcher mit einem Zischen weggebügelt wurden.
Mir ist bewusst, dass die M6 fünf Milimeter mehr Federweg hat als die einstellbare A7. 
Daher ist meine Frage eigentlich nur, ob es normal ist, dass sich eine A7 so eklatant anders verhält.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (18. Oktober 2021)

Servus likekiel,

es sollte sich auf jeden Fall nicht eklatant anders anfühlen als das kleinere Schwester-Modell welches im Endeffekt ja nur andere Gabelscheiden besitzt.
Ferndiagnosen sind immer etwas hakelig, deswgen versuche ich so präzise wie möglich ein Gesamtbild zu bekommen.

Cheers, Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------

